# Trying a different mindset



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Today during a group tour of the workplace that we were conducting for the newbies, my senior said to me, "alte, I want to infuse aggressiveness in you. You lead the group. You show us where to go. Do what you want, it is okay to be wrong." The comment stung at the time because of the implicit assumption I am meek. Now thinking about it later in the day, it seems like very useful advice. It must be great, almost euphoric, to have a confident mindset towards everything that you do, without worry about outcome or failure.

Have you consciously tried changing your attitude towards life or how you view yourself? If the current way of thinking is not working, then thinking in a different, more positive and a healthier way, even if it feels unnatural or false may improve outcome or at the very least, how you feel about yourself. If you have done this, what was your experience like?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I managed to build my confidence up a lot towards the end of last year. It took a lot of effort and thought. Mostly I changed how I walked in public. My posture was always hunched over, so I started walking with my head up, not looking at the ground. And I felt better about myself and my confidence was great for a few weeks as I was facing the world and making eye contact with strangers without fear. Obviously not really applicable to your situation.

Anyway that only lasted for a few weeks. I got lazy and stopped trying and my confidence plummeted again.


That advice you received seems good though


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

If you read the book Psycho Cybernetics, you'll understand why it's always better to have positive thoughts rather than negative ones swirling around in your head. 

The subconscious mind acts like a cybernetic mechanism depending upon the goal. Give the subconscious mind a "success goal" and it acts like a "success mechanism". Give it a negative goal and it will act as a "failure mechanism".

http://www.power-of-visualization.com/automatic-success-mechanism.html
Read that as a basic overview but you should read the book.

I have to read through it again and start implementing the exercises but since reading it I've minimized negative thoughts and overall have been in a better mood and don't tend to get depressed, and if I do, it's only for a short period.

*"it is okay to be wrong"* - that's a major sticking point for me, too afraid to fail so I tend not to try.


----------

